# KDE Bildschirmschoner: Sperren = unzuverlässig

## slick

Ich habe unter KDE (aktuelle stable) bei den Bildschirmschonereinstellungen eine Wartezeit von 5 min. eingetragen und das auch ein Kennwort erforderlich ist.

Jedoch wird sehr oft der Bildschirm nach dieser Zeit nicht gesperrt .. genau genommen passiert gar nichts. Ich kann es bislang nicht näher eingrenzen, jedoch gehe ich inzwischen schon immer nach paar Minuten schauen weil ich mich nicht mehr darauf verlassen kann und sperre den Bildschirm ggf. manuell.

Jemand sowas schonmal beobachtet? Gibt es ("normale") Programme die das Aktivieren des Bildschirmschoner verhindern? (ich vermute da (u.a.?) einen Zusammenhang mit Amarok)

Ich habe hier sonst nichts außergewöhnliches laufen und kein xscreensaver. Reiner KDE-Bildschirmschoner.

----------

## bas89

Ja, Programme können das Sperren des Bildschirmes verhindern. mplayer und seine Front-Ends verfügen über Optionen dazu und es gibt sicher auch weitere Software, die das unterstützt. Wenn der Bildschirmschoner startet gibt es idR. einen kurzen Zeitraum, in dem nicht gesperrt wird, damit man bspw. beim Lesen nicht immer das Passwort eintippen muss, wenn der Schoner startet. Das sind irgendwie zehn Sekunden.

Wenn du einen Zusammenhang mit Amarok vermutest, probiere es einfach mal aus. Wenn dein Rechner gesperrt sein soll, sperre ihn immer manuell. Alles andere ist Käse.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Wenn dein Rechner gesperrt sein soll, sperre ihn immer manuell. Alles andere ist Käse.

 

das kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe mir angewöhnt, Strg-Alt-l (kleines L) zu drücken, wenn ich den Rechner verlasse.

----------

